# 1988 Chevy K1500, DOA! Code 32 Please help!



## qwikwit (Oct 4, 2010)

1988 Chevrolet K1500 Silverado 5.7L 350 VIN "K" TH700R4, Loaded with all options. 376,000 miles, no rebuild on motor transmission rebuilt at 94,000 miles. Motor has worn valve seals smokes a bit on start but truck ran great otherwise. Symptoms started with 10-11 volts on voltage meter. Drove truck for about an hour or so, 5 miles away from destination temperature gauge, oil pressure, and voltage meter all went to zero, while running. Service engine soon light came on, arrived at destination, retrieved code. Code 32, truck will start,stall immediately after start. Removed code reset ECM, truck still stalls immediately after start. Removed battery have 12.3 -12.4 volts constant. Is this signs of a dead ECM? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! I can be emailed at looknow(at)verizon.net with tips, or diagnosis, please put 1988 K1500 ECM in subject line.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi quikwit


Your truck has the OBDI system and a code 32 is the EGR valve. Check all the vacuum lines going to the EGR make sure the valve is not stuck open. The EGR works in tandem with the MAP sensor, look for any vacuum leaks in and around the intake manifold area and clear out any carbon deposits in the EGR. If code 32 still comes on and there are still multiple gage failures then the computer may need to be replaced. 


post back your findings.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

low voltage can make the gauges go wacky

If you only have 10 11 volts on the volt meter with the truck running ... that is real low should be at 13 or 14 volts, need to check the charging system,,, plus a 12.3 & 12.4 is not a fully charged battery 12.6 is fully charged ... each cell has 2.1 volts


----------

